# Canon controls nearly 50% of the market.



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2016)

Interesting, is that canon now holds nearly a 50% of the overall marketshare.

Canon's fiscal year ends on the calendar year, so this is relatively easy to do from CIPA numbers and canon's reports.

Canon for the first two quarters has shipped/sold 2.52 million ILC's.

http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016q1e-sum.pdf

http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016q2e-sum.pdf

The interchangeable lens camera market has been on a trend of gradual recovery in developed countries. In the United States and Western Europe, the market remained firm. In Asia, however, the trend of year-on-year market contraction continued. Within this market, our unit sales were 1.02 million, the same level as last year, as we expanded mirrorless camera unit sales, mainly in Asia.

Within this market, our new DSLRs, such as one for advanced amateurs that offers improvement in tracking fast moving subjects, and an entry-level model that is network-enabled, have contributed to our sales. For mirrorless cameras, we have expanded unit sales, particularly in Asia, running advertising campaigns targeting young people and females. As a result, we sold 1.5 million interchangeable lens cameras in the second quarter, representing sales that were in line with last year, which was also the case in the previous quarter.

The total market is 5.14M ILC's shipped over the first 2 quarters of the year;

Meaning right now canon is rolling with a 49% ILC marketshare.

I guess there is some benefits for having your own sensor fab - as my assumption that's partly to do with the uptick.

but nearly 50% *including* mirrorless in the mix is remarkable.

now Canon says they are down -1% from last year. so we can project what their last year Marketshare share was at this point as well.

Last year - 2.49M ILC's. total market: 6.14M

40.5%

Certainly a nice jump.


ALSO.. to see the affect of Sony.. 

1st quarter of 2016: Canon 39% marketshare.
2nd quarter of 2016: 59% marketshare.

wow.. poor companies that use sony.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2016)

*******! ******* I tells ya! *******!


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Interesting, is that canon now holds nearly a 50% of the overall marketshare.



adding do this .. I found / calculated nikon's numbers from their reports.. (yay nikon .. they have that data).

for the equivalent of canon's first quarter: 760,000 units
Q2, 710,000 units.

so adding those .. and we start to get more of an interesting idea:

for the 1st quarter of this year.

1Q Canon - 40%, Nikon - 30%, all others - 30%
2Q Canon - 58%, Nikon - 28%, all others - 14%

obviously things went to hell in Sony land.

or everyone fell asleep.

what that means so far? between the two largest manufactures:

Canon - 49%
Nikon - 29%
Everyone else - 22%

assuming that pentax and sony don't sell any mirrorless cameras.. 

means that nikon + canon have a 2.5% of that 25% marketshare for Mirrorless. assuming that no one else sells any DSLR's.. 

However.

Sony in their IR day literature state they have around a 2-3% DSLR marketshare.
You have to think that pentax has around 3-5%.

so it's safe to assume that canon and nikon have around a 7.5 to 10.5% out of the 24.5% marketshare in mirrorless right now.

which is a MILC marketshare of 30% to 42%.

I think my math was right .. oO .. really .. wtf.

really?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Sony in their IR day literature state they have around a 2-3% DSLR marketshare.
> You have to think that pentax has around 3-5%.
> 
> so it's safe to assume that canon and nikon have around a 7.5 to 10.5% out of the 24.5% marketshare in mirrorless right now.
> ...



Ummm...Olympus?


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Sony in their IR day literature state they have around a 2-3% DSLR marketshare.
> ...



they'd fit in with the other.

however canon overall units + nikon overall units are greater than the sum total of DSLR's shipped not including Sony and Pentax DSLR's, therefore they must have shipped mirrorless.


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> *******! ******* I tells ya! *******!



The bigger they are, the harder they fall. One of these days they're going trip over their huge piles of cash and get a really really bad bruise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2016)

The really important figure is that overall camera sales are nose diving. 

Canon's advantage in a falling market is their low cost to manufacture. They squeeze out every penny from their manufacturing process, and can sell for less while making more profit. In the end though, if overall sales keep falling, a large market share of a small market is going to either raise prices or reduce R&D and take even longer between new models.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The really important figure is that overall camera sales are nose diving.
> ...



With cameras, lenses are probably more important than saving a few dollars buying a body that has few pro grade lenses. 

I expect that Pentax is selling for little or no profit while trying to get a toehold in a market that is shrinking. That is, a sad commentary on a once great company that essentially went belly up after originally missing the boat on Digital SLR's and eventually sold themselves to Ricoh. (Eye-Fi is moving into their new Ricoh Offices right now too, if that means anything).



Ricoh is a smart company, and good at low cost production, so I'm wishing them the best in saving Pentax, I have several old Pentax Cameras and lenses.

I think Eye-Fi is *******, most digital cameras will have Wi-Fi included and along with it, they will have cloud solutions of their own.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 17, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The really important figure is that overall camera sales are nose diving.
> 
> Canon's advantage in a falling market is their low cost to manufacture. They squeeze out every penny from their manufacturing process, and can sell for less while making more profit. In the end though, if overall sales keep falling, a large market share of a small market is going to either raise prices or reduce R&D and take even longer between new models.



there's a BIG hit taken by the sony image factory.

however, canon has been able to maintain it's shipments from 2.55 million or so last year to 2.5 million this year even in the face of declining overall numbers.

which is impressive.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 17, 2016)

It's very difficult to pull numbers from different sources and make comparisons. Using camera units as an example: is that units produced, units shipped, or units actually sold. If sold, at what point in the distribution channel: from Canon Corp. to Canon USA, to the distributor, to the retailer, or to the end customer. [Remember the original EOS M? Canon Corp. logged a lot of units shipped and 'sold' to Canon USA that were just sitting 'unsold to customers' in various warehouses.] Mix in differing fiscal years by different companies and it gets tougher.

As to mirrorless, CIPA shows about 25% of units shipped (thru 2nd Q) were MILC, yet in Japan 34% were mirrorless. In the US (actually all of the Americas together), only 13% of ILC were mirrorless. So, not exactly a uniform distribution across the globe.

For share, in Japan BCN reports for all 2015 the market leader for mirrorless was Olympus with 35% of all sales, Sony was 2nd with 25% and Canon third with 14%. For DSLR sales Canon led in Japan with 56% share, Nikon 2nd with 37% and Pentax/Ricoh 3rd with 7%. 

But as pointed out above, however you summarize it, this is a declining market. Further adjustments are to be expected.


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 18, 2016)

Sony is suffering from earthquake delay. 

This is affecting the release of the rumored Sony A9, Olympus Em1 II, etc. It has also affected availability of the A7II, A7rII, Pentax K-1, Fujifilm and others. Basically Canon was the only camera manufacturer that was not directly affected because Sony is making so many sensor for other manufactures. That is not including the other components that are also manufactured in the same area that indirectly affects Canon. 

You have a number of mature products past the peak buying period along with a delay in expected refreshes. So yes camera sales are down. But it would be shocking if they were not. Canon was not really affected as much so there sales did not suffer. They have also just released new cameras.

That is before you factor in the declining market.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2016)

Who's Pentax?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Who's Pentax?



Play the first 60 seconds. That's who Pentax is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ9MsmECULw

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 18, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Case in point is the Pentax K-1. A 36MP camera, under $2000, using a sensor from Sony.
> 
> You've got to wonder how low could Canon go in selling a camera using that sensor.



Now? Probably about as low as Pentax does, maybe lower.
When the sensor first came to the open market? Probably about as low as Nikon did.
Really, pricing is a strategy call. Being largely vertically integrated, Canon is is a good position to control its costs and perhaps has more flexibility on pricing than do companies who rely on sole source vendors for major components.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, is that canon now holds nearly a 50% of the overall marketshare.
> ...



to further this. the total MILC market is 1,264,767 so far 1/2 this year.

That means that canon (and some nikon) has shipped somewhere between 250K and 532K MILC's cameras.

even erring on the side of caution, there's a good probability that canon has caught up to all other mirrorless vendors not including Sony as far as shipments, as Olympus was only shipping 520K for the entire year (forecasted).


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> It's very difficult to pull numbers from different sources and make comparisons. Using camera units as an example: is that units produced, units shipped, or units actually sold.



in terms of an exporter, it's really all the same aka .. we're talking about Canon Inc. they ship to all their subsidiaries, as far as they are concerned it's sold and shipped.

BCN totals are different, they are actual sales. however, that's immaterial in this though as we are taking nikon and canon's shipment total to their subsidiaries against cipa's shipment data.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 23, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Sony is suffering from earthquake delay.
> 
> This is affecting the release of the rumored Sony A9, Olympus Em1 II, etc. It has also affected availability of the A7II, A7rII, Pentax K-1, Fujifilm and others.



of course the 2Q dip is caused by lack of parts aka sony sensors. however .. the A9? seriously.. that isn't going to be a high volume seller.

as far as older models, etc - that would affect DSLR's far more than MILC's.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> of course the 2Q dip is caused by lack of parts aka sony sensors. however .. the A9? seriously.. that isn't going to be a high volume seller.
> 
> as far as older models, etc - that would affect DSLR's far more than MILC's.



Seriously, I don't care how good the A9 will look on paper -- huge MP count, high FPS, a jillion AF points, IBIS, etc. -- who would plunk down (what) $4-5k for such a rig? Seems it's aimed for the niche-iest of Venn diagram overlaps: ['best'-spec-sheet-fanboys] + [photography enthusiasts] + [lots of disposable income], and how many people really fit that description? I just don't see pros getting on that bandwagon until other matters are addressed: what good is 8K or 72 MP or 16 fps if the AF / menus / reliability are all iffy?

Sony would do really well to simply repackage the A7R II -- _exact same feature set, sensor, etc._ -- into a proper new body design that delights photographers with how it handles and performs in the field. But we know Sony won't do this because more/awesomer/faster/cooler is all they seem to know how to do. 

It's a pity, really. I'd love to see a 'third party' arise in the FF space that pushes innovation and drives the entire industry's costs down, but Canon and Nikon can afford to completely blow off Sony as a serious competitor because of their inane approach to the market.

- A


----------



## scyrene (Aug 24, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Sony is suffering from earthquake delay.
> 
> This is affecting the release of the rumored Sony A9, Olympus Em1 II, etc. It has also affected availability of the A7II, A7rII, Pentax K-1, Fujifilm and others. Basically Canon was the only camera manufacturer that was not directly affected because Sony is making so many sensor for other manufactures. That is not including the other components that are also manufactured in the same area that indirectly affects Canon.
> 
> ...



Of course this is some riposte to those who've called in the past for Canon to just start buying sensors from Sony themselves...


----------



## scyrene (Aug 24, 2016)

dilbert said:


> For a stills shooter, 36MP beats 30MP and the K-1 sensor is pretty damn nice (then there's the pixel shift.)



For most stills shooters, the difference is unlikely to be noticeable. But good luck to them - a diverse market is a good thing.


----------

